# Cockatiel with Giardia or behavioral issues?



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I found a cockatiel at my local pet store. It is a small mom and pop store that I have been going to for many many years. They have expanded and are now selling more tiels. They have a gorgeous cinnamon pearl tiel that I really wanted last week but the sign said sold. An employee told me "it's bald underneath.". Sure enough the poor thing has no feathers on its body under her wings. I just said I hope whoever bought her takes her to an avian vet right away.

Well I went in today and the bird is still there. So I said her people still haven't taken her home? I was then told they are holding him until his feathers start to grow back in. I then told them that her band says 2007 so she is a girl since she still has pearls.

Anyway, they believe it to be due to other birds she was previously caged with since her feathers are growing back. I told hem I want her so I can take her to a vet ASAP. They said they want to wait until she grows more feathers but they will hold her for me.

So, does this sound more like a medical issue or could it have been environmental since she is growing feathers? I would really like to just bring her home so I can get her checked out by a vet. I'm frustrated!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Why do they want to hold her if you're willing to take her as is? Especially since she probably needs vet care. I'm frustrated with you!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Me too so frustrated....I'd go back evry morning and afternoon until you can have her....


GOOD LUCK, hope she can have a loving home with you soon


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I know! I even told them I would take her "as is" and that I don't care if her feathers don't grow back! I think I will go every day until they let me have her.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

I keep my fingers crossed for you !


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> I know! I even told them I would take her "as is" and that I don't care if her feathers don't grow back! I think I will go every day until they let me have her.


Do it! I would go by everyday with you if I was closer. Try to make the argument that you have no intention of bringing her back no matter what happens with her.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm going to try. I think if I talk to the "pop" who is in charge he may let me take her. She needs to see a vet!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What I would ask the pet shop is if they know what the prior diet was for the bird, and if what they are feeding is different than what the bird was used to. The type of plucking you described sounds more diet related than giardia related. If a bird is given a diet that has alot of synthetic sources for vitamins this can generate an intense itch under the skin that cause a bird to pluck to relieve the itch. Some birds can have allergic reactions to corn and soy in the diet.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, good to know. Neither of the employees I have talked to know anything about the bird other than it showed up that way and they don't know the history. I will try to find out more. I know what she is being fed is a seed mix that has lots of fillers.

And I am not trying to make these guys look bad, I really think they have the birds best interest in mind, I just think they aren't as knowlegeable as they believe they are. But overall they take good care of their animals and they always have clean environments.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

If this is food allergies, what is the best diet for her? Also, is there a way to know for sure? Is there an allergy test for birds or do you just avoid things like corn and soy and see if she gets better?

I will be going to see her today and will get pics if possible.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

From my experiences with plucking from vitamin fortified diets or diets with fillers switching over to a *plain seed mix* eliminated the plucking problem. It will take a week or two before the plucking ends because the source of the irritation is stored in the fat reserves of the body.

If you do not have Higgins brand near you, you can order it online: http://www.foryourbird.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=foryourbird&Category_Code=higscock


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! I actually just got my 50 lb bag of Higgins yesterday. I decided to switch from Volkman after reading enigmas thread about Sunny where you guys discussed it.

I should still have her checked out by the vet though, right? Or do you think I should try the diet change first? Now I just have to get her since they aren't feeding a good seed mix!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Do both....the diet change....do this gradual by mixing the Higgins in with what she is used to eating, and over a week increase the ratio of Higgins to the current brand. And it is always wise to have a vet visit with a new bird. Also, I believe that http://www.avianbiotech.com has kits to test for giardia.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Great, thanks! That was a stupid question since I always have my new birds checked out but didn't know if this is an urgent matter but I'll call to set the appointment as soon as I can bring her home. Thanks again


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Poor bird. I hope you can get her. Keep us posted.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I went to visit her today. I tried to talk them into letting me take her, but they wouldn't. She said if she is looking the same or better on Tuesday she will let me take her home. 

Anyway, the delay is frustrating but it is okay. I paid for her today so she is my bird  They don't know anything abut her other than an elderly lady brought her and two males in. One male was with her, the other was not. The lady said she was moving into an apartment and couldn't take them. That is absolutely all they know. She is five years old, her band says 07. They are offering her veggies and said she nibbled carrots and broccoli today so that is great news!

Here are some pics of her. I tried to get ones that show her problem areas but she didn't life her wings for me. 

This is her



















You can see some of her plucked area underneath in this pic.










And the v-shaped bald patches on her front.










I hope the pics are clear enough to see! I will make a vet appointment for Wednesday if possible! Opinions and comments welcome!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Was she breeding before this? I may be wrong in this case. but I have seen hens get a little bald in that area while sitting on eggs.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

It is quite possible, she was housed with a male but I just don't know much unfortunately. But she is completely featherless underneath her wings too.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I will be getting her Tuesday, the vet will see her Thursday morning  I hope I can get this poor baby healthy!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad you're getting her! Keep us posted.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

So glad you're staying on top of the store! Let us know what the vet says. Have you picked out a name yet?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I will update! No name yet, but I have a few potential names


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I like Lily for a name.  She has very sweet eyes. I hope she will flourish under your care.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

You know, I think Lily is perfect for her . Lily it is!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> You know, I think Lily is perfect for her . Lily it is!


How weird. I suggested lily in the other thread. Lol


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I know, I just commented on that! I guess she is meant to be a Lily


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Can I just say how amazing a person and great a heart you have? 

I also love how every time i don't read every post and miss a day or two you have a new bird  Wish it worked like that with me!!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, mishkaroni! Seeing her just broke my heart. I don't want her to be kept in a pet store just because she has some problems. But, I have to say there is selfishness involved too! I have been wanting a female cinnamon pearl and my hubby said I can have one more and that is all  I was going to get one from 4birdsNC but turned out none of his babies were pearls. So it just kinda worked out


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

It's always a little of both from bird lovers like us. I was able to get (what I hope) is a female tiel last Monday. I havent posted pics yet because I wanted to wait a week. The fiance didnt mind but he did mind me asking if I could respond to a CL ad about a female pied AND wf lutino. He told me that I didnt rehome my parakeets just to replace them with tiels. Uh, I didnt? Lol. But he responded behind my back to the ad that same night! Too bad we didnt hear a response


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Here are some more pictures that show how bad her problem is. Vet is coming in the morning.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Here are some more pictures that show how bad her problem is. Vet is coming in the morning.*
-------------------------------

Can you ask the vet to do some blood work to see what the uric acid levels are? Was her previous diet high in protein?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I will ask the vet to do that. Unfortunately I know nothing about her previous environment. At the pet store they were feeding her seeds full of fillers and I am transitioning her to Higgins as you suggested. She was nibbling on veggies at the store too. They don't know anything about her 

She preens a lot but is not plucking. It seems like she is itchy.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw, poor birdie. Even with her missing feathers, she is lovely. I'm glad she found a home with you and I hope the vet visit goes well.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Poor baby, that looks really uncomfortable.  I wonder if she might have a food sensitivity? Please do keep us updated on her vet visit and new diet.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That is what Susanne was thinking. I hope that is it, should be easy to correct! She seems to be itchy but she isn't plucking so that is good


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

oh she is absolutely gorjus


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

That poor baby missing all those feathers.  Can't wait to hear what the vet says!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Me too! Not looking forward to the bill though lol! But I knew what I was getting into when I got her


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

The vet just left. He examined her and did a fecal flotation. He thinks her plucking is just stress and environment related and possibly hormone related. He recommended the long nights treatment which I already do to avoid egg laying and breeding. He is hopeful that in her new healthy environment she will change her behaviors but she may not. 

I had not seen her pluck at all but she did after being examined while we were waiting for her to poop. She was stressed but was very well behaved.

She is a little underweight and he said that my plan for her diet is good. 

Opinions on this: he says she is not contagious and wants me to introduce her to the other birds. He thinks this will be good for her emotionally and will help her learn to eat new foods. The fecal was all clear.

He doesn't think it is allergies because there is no evidence of dermititis. Her skin looks good.

Sorry, I seem to be rambling but bottom line is he thinks she will improve with proper care and love


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would not introduce her yet. Giardia can be very hard to diagnose in tests. I'm not saying I think she has it, but you really do NOT want to get stuck having to treat your whole flock. If you absolutely think she shouldn't be alone, then maybe pick one other bird to introduce as a friend for her. Don't expose them all just yet.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Well. If the vet thinks its the best option, I would do it. But it is kind of scary introducing a bird who hasn't been all the way through quarantine to ALL your other birds. Maybe just introduce her to your three that are still in quarantine for now ?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay! That's weird that a vet would recommend to break quarantine..mine are like THREE MONTHS! I hope you see improvement soon..it kind of proves it is stress that she plucked after being handled by the vet. So that is hopeful, but you must have your hands on a sensitive bird.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> Well. If the vet thinks its the best option, I would do it. But it is kind of scary introducing a bird who hasn't been all the way through quarantine to ALL your other birds. Maybe just introduce her to your three that are still in quarantine for now ?


OMG GET OUT OF MY BRAIN. 

/off topic


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Giardia isn't airborne, so as long as you don't cage them together where they can digest her feces, then introducing them in separate cages should be fine. =)


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> OMG GET OUT OF MY BRAIN.
> 
> /off topic


lmao. well. at least we're supporting our ideas by having the other unintentionally back it up at the same time. LOL.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I thought it odd that he recommended that but he seems certain it is not Giardia, but he did admit that they are very small and hard to see. But I do see his point. He really wants me to put her with my best eater, which is by far Willow, that girl is like Mikey, she will try *anything* and even loves banana and oranges!

But, I think you are all right, there is too much risk to introduce her to my whole flock. I don't know what to do. I have been thinking about caging Quinn separately just because he is a big brat and he is the only other bird with Willow, so I could take him out and put Lily with Willow, but then she has to adjust to a huge cage and another bird. I just don't know. I really don't want to break quarantine.

Maybe I can just take her in her cage out to the living room where we all hang out and play and she can observe. And then come out after the others have had their time? That way she can get used to things and observe their habits and behaviors?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, and she is eating new foods on her own anyway. I think they just were never offered. She is eating veggies and pellets already


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just being able to see/hear them might be enough for her. It's enough for Roo.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I think I will feel better about that. I mean, she could have something not even related to her skin issues, you know? I am just not comfortable completely breaking quarantine. Even putting one of my others at risk is too much to me.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I think that's a good plan to start with if anything. Baby steps would probably be good for her as not stress her out anymore. Don't turn her world upside down but slowly introduce everything one step at a time.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree!

Oh, Susanne, when she did pluck that feather (a tiny one) she chewed it. I don't know if she would've eaten it or not because she dropped it but I'm going to try the toast you suggested. Thanks!


----------

